# Mcgregor Bay, Ontario



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished Sept. 8th - the 20th. Unusually warm for this time of year. Temps mostly in the 70s and water temps still in the low 70s. Fished for Smallmouth and the fishing was great. Most of the fish were caught really early and late. It still amazes me the amount of 3-5 pound Smallmouth in this place. The biggest Smallmouth was 5 1/4 pounds but a whole lot of fish in the 3- 5 pound range. I've been fishing this area for 53 years since my dad started taking me when I was 11 years old. Still fish a lot of the same spots as back then. Caught a few Northerns although I wasn't targeting them. The larges was an 8 pounder that tried to remove a 6" Smallmouth from my Chug Bug and took the lure too. Tremendous scenery to boot. Here's a few photos from the trip.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Couple beasts! Thanks for the post.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Great pics. and the scenery looks Beautiful ! This is one of the other reasons why I love OGF !


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice smallies! Great job and looks like a great trip!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Outstanding photo and nice report.
Canadian smallies are amazing.

I though we were the only ones who caught them two at a time.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I was up there for my High School graduation gift from my Dad many years ago. We did a combined fall bear / fishing trip. We stayed at Gary Walser's camp. I remember it was the first time I was really scared hunting on my own in the woods (coming out in the thick brush at dark with bears around). The fishing was also fantastic, plenty of lake trout when trolling and tons of small mouth. I remember my wrist being sore after a couple days of fishing from when the smallmouth hit and jerked your rod and wrist. What a problem to have!


----------

